# Missing Link Plus



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

Want to brag about a product I started feeding my dog ,Nat, who suffered from dry skin and would chew his feet and forelegs raw. I would constantly have to bring him in to the vet for antibiotics . Since I started using the Missing Link powder mixed in with his food Nat stopped chewing and has developed a healthy shiny coat and the hair has grown back on his legs . Has anyone else had good results with this product?


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes, I feed it to my dogs with good results.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

I think Missing Link Plus is an excellent product. I feed it to my dogs as a nutritional supplement. Note the difference between the "link" and "link plus"; the latter contains glucoamine. 
The equine formula is available at a lower price. 
Jim


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I HAVE BEEN USING WITH MY DOGS FOR YEARS. REALLY MAKES A DIFFERENCE IN THE COAT. 

IS THE EQUINE FORMULA THE SAME AS CANINE? jUST CHEAPER ?


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

There are minor differences, the major difference is the price. Equine is much cheaper. My dogs could care less that it contains alfalfa. They love it.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

*Missing Link "A" Plus*

Thanks for the tip. I will look into the Equine formula. Always looking for ways to save a few pennies.


----------

